# Swatch - Corps De Couleur Quad



## dangerousmuffins (Dec 26, 2006)

Swatch of Mancatcher, Leap, and Demi-Sweet (respectively) - with flash


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Swatch of Mancatcher, Leap, and Demi-Sweet (respectively) - with flash 




_

 
These sound like Sweetie Cake and Lure colors. Is that what this quad is?


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_These sound like Sweetie Cake and Lure colors. Is that what this quad is?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mancathcer is from Lure, Leap is from the new Corps De Couleur Quad, and Demi-Sweet is from the Sweetie Cakes Quad.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Mancathcer is from Lure, Leap is from the new Corps De Couleur Quad, and Demi-Sweet is from the Sweetie Cakes Quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok. Thanks!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks for posting!!  It looks a LOT like Mancatcher! Now to determine if that's a good thing or if it rules out my needing the quad...


----------

